# Re Registering Our Motorhome in France



## richardp (May 19, 2005)

We have decided to move to France this year and take our Motorhome with us and re register it in France.

Some advice would be very welcome as the process seems complicated and no doubt expensive - as is the French way sometimes!!

We have a LHD Rimor Superbrig on a RWD transit chassis registered in 2008. It was originally plated at 3500KG but had negligible payload so we have had it replated through SV Tech and it is now 3950KG gross.

It seems easy enough to re register a Camping Car up to 3500KG but anything over that becomes a French HGV (poids lourd). 

Any help would be very welcome. Especially regarding what we need to do test wise, gas installation and certificate of conformity (we have managed to obtain a copy from Rimor).

We will document the process and put all the information on MHF for future reference.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Honestly don't. The paperwork and registration is a nightmare.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a pal who took an english registered car to France and re-registered it. He reckons he would never do it again !!! Nightmare (amongst other more descriptive ones) was a frequent word he used.

Good luck, your gonna need it !!!


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi, Don't be put off ! I haVE Re-Registered 2 cars both bought in the UK and RHD and a Hymer camper LHD bought in the UK all without any problems. I am not sure about the RHD camper as I have been told that it is difficult because the habitation door is on the wrong side for France. I have seen RHD Rimor vans with the habitation door on the " continental side " . Your first port of call should be to the local office of the DRIRE and they will give you chapter and verse. Because the vehicle is registered as over 3500kgs You will not be able to have a normal Control Technique and the vehicle will be subject to an examination by the Departement des Mines who deal with type approval matters etc. Another thing worth noting is that if you are resident in France you are obliged to exchange your UK driving Licence for a French one after you have been here for three months which isn't a bad thing as it is for life. To drive anything over 3500 you have to have a medical and have the licence amended. Good luck and I would be interested to hear how you get on.


Regards, Tom


Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## Elamessa (May 19, 2009)

You will need a Certificate of Conformity/European Whole Vehicle Type Approval from the chassis manufacturer,
You will also need a Certificate of Conformity for the habitation side from the converter.

You will then have to visit the DREAL/DRIRE and they will check all the paperwork to see that you have everything in order, if you have then they will inspect the vehicle to see that it conforms to the French code de la route (Highway Code). You will have to change the headlights, the speedo if it doesn't read in KM's (the inner ring is acceptable), you may have to change the rear lights if they have been changed for UK spec (French have the reversing light/high vis light on opposite sides to the UK).

It may be that you dont have to change anything if it was originally built for a LHD market but the DRIRE/DREAL will let you know on inspection.

You do not need to change your licence to a French one until either your UK licence is out of date or you get points from the French.

DRIRE


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

Tmax said:


> Another thing worth noting is that if you are resident in France you are obliged to exchange your UK driving Licence for a French one after you have been here for three months which isn't a bad thing as it is for life.
> 
> Regards, Tom
> Toujours a Vacances !


A UK or other EU country licence remains valid in France until it is necessary to change it under UK rules e.g. photo expires or reaching age 70, or you commit an offence in France which would result in disqualification or incur the loss of points. My own experience and that of a number of friends has been that unless it is two or more points it is not generally enforced.

The link gives the appropriate legislation.

http://vosdroits.service-public.fr/particuliers/F1757.xhtml


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

I've reregistered vans, landys, about 6 or 7 cars, motorbikes and am currently *trying* to get our LMC on plates, (am at the dreal stage)

I found as long as you have all the pieces of paper required it's not that difficult. I can't say on the weight of it as ours is under 3500kg. 

You need a COC from Rimor and also Ford for the transit base.
If it conforms and that particular model was sold in france then its not so difficult. 

You need a tax form to say all the vat/duty has already been paid 
Utility bill, 
Passports, 

it needs headlights, speedo if not got kms marked. some of the electrics may need changing and a disjoncteur (breaker), gas bottle lyre (err tube connector thingie, don't know the english) 

It needs to go for a controle technique (you cant have that until you've got your COC's) ---mot 

Then a veritas check on gas, electric, ventilation, our hook up cable got checked, windows, fire safety equipment

If it all conforms and you have full COC then it should be a case of just going to the prefecture with all the paperwork, if you have a partial conformity it means more paperwork to the DRIRE/DREAL and a check by them that it's roadworthy and conforms.

We have a partial COC so have had to do detailed plans with weight limits of the cupboards and distances from the front axle...am waiting to hear the next bit *fingers crossed* 

then its to the prefecture to pay the one off tax which as its newish may be hefty, you get a big reduction once it's 10 years old


----------



## richardp (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for the responses so far - most appreciated.

Our van is a LHD italian spec so all LHD lights and KM speedo etc.

Yes I am aware that I will have to get a medical. Does this relate to my driving licence for over 3500KG ? or is it for the registration of the van.

From what I can find from other sources, it would appear that as I passed my test in 1980 I am covered for category C etc allowing me to drive a vehicle up to 7500kg. What I am wondering is when I eventually exchange my UK licence for a French one, is whether this transfers to the French licence. Obviously it would be bad if I get the van registered at 3950KG and I eventually cannot drive it.

By the way, I must say that we are impressed with our Rimor - this the second one we have had and general fit and finish is good and nothing drastic goes wrong. The transit base is also great but economy is not as good as Fiat or Mercedes, but I think there is not a great deal of difference


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

you aren't obliged to change to a french licence, somewhere I've got the ruling in French from the EU which I flash at the gendarmes when they say, u live in france u have to have a french licence. As long as your english licence is valid and has a uk address (u can use a family member, a friend as long as DVLA could contact you) it's fine here UNLESS you get points (if its a speeding fine from a fixed camera pay online and the points are very rarely added) and then the gendarmes will insist you change it to a french one, fair enough....
Alot of the *older* people here change to a french one once their uk one has expired as you don't need to have it renewed every 3 years like uk (think its for over 70s)


----------



## richardp (May 19, 2005)

I don't drive fast so hopefully I shall stay on the right side of the gendarmes!

Yes I believe that there is nothing to say that you cannot keep on with the UK licence.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi richardp, if you decide to change your licence for a French one you will get all the entitlements your UK one had, it is not technically correct to use a UK address when resident elsewhere in the EU and if DVLC are aware of your intentions they will not allow it.
My personal view would be to register the Rimor as 3500kgs much easier and less expensive than over, main advantages of under 3500 kgs are cost of insurance, the CT is two yearly (yearly for poids lourdes with 6 monthly smoke tests) speed limits same as car, fewer restrictions where you can go, another thing to consider is if you decide to sell your van in France you will find a very reduced market for the heavier registered vehicle.
As some of the other replies have stated it is NOT difficult to complete the process, just necessary to have the required documentation.


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*register in France*

I registered my Hymer in France with no problems at all the previous message was very clear on what was necessary.It is necessary to register after 6 months as in GB.However I know of many who live in France who have not bothered and who return to GB just for the MOT but I cannot really understand why as there is no road tax to pay in France and insurance is on a par with GB.In Gb I had to take a medical every 3 years to retain my 7500 licence and it cost £125 in doctors fees.I changed my licence to a French one without difficulty with help from the local Marie.The medical cost 24Euros.and the doctor does most of the paper work.You have to surrender your GB licence so many people keep a copy or apply for a *lost* licence so they have an original.Just in case you return one day.


----------



## richardp (May 19, 2005)

Thank you John and Peter - very helpful.

The only difficulty in registering the van at 3500kg is that there is then very little payload. We carry a small mtorcycle in the garage and find this really usefull for exploring. It is also a very economical way of travelling short distances! I take the point of limited resale; however we have a long term plan to travel through Europe from France so it makes sense to keep our current van for at least 10 years or more.

Thank you to all the replies - most appreciated.

We are hoping to move this summer so I will post more information when I go through the process.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Best of luck with whatever you decide to do. 
With regard to weight, from personal observations here in France it seems most alleged 3500kgs reg vans (mine included) are downgraded as far as documentation is concerned, which leaves a few kgs for legal payload but the actual build of the vehicle remains at the 3850 or 4000 as originally manufactured, we then use as normal and hope no checks ever occur.
Where in France are you planning to move to?


----------

